# 1991-1994 Sentra Brakes



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey...i have a 1993 Sentra and was looking to upgrade the front rotors. I want to find some slotted/drilled rotors but all i can find is some for 95 and up. I was wondering if 1995-98 had the same size of rotor?...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yes, as long as they have the same engine.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

sno said:


> yes, as long as they have the same engine.


But on all the ones i find it never states the engine size...it only says like 95-98 Sentra. I know they had a 2.0 and 1.6 but is there any other size they had in that year?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if u want to upgrade your brakes why not try an AD22VF brake w/ AD22VF master cylinder that is a nice brake upgrade and not superbly expensive.


----------



## MyHooptieSpecV (Mar 31, 2004)

If you're just looking for OE brake rotors that are slotted/cross-drilled, they can be found in many different places. Check out www.carparts.com, www.partsamerica.com, or even try www.nopionline.com.

I know Brembo and Reybestos both make slotted/cross-drilled replacement rotors for the B13 Sentra, they range anywhere from plain jane rotors that cost about $25-$35 each to high performance vented/slotted/cross-drilled rotors that can go for as high as $75-$85. 

I know Fastbrakes also has an upgrade similar to the one mentioned above utilizing NX components, that can also be an option for you.
-Jonathan


----------

